# Blast does it ! Tracking Champion



## carmspack

Well he's done it ! Congratulations to Sue Coutts and Carmspack Blast who joins Carmspack Trust in the ranks of Tracking Dog Champion -- Carmspack Blast Urban Tracking Dog Excellent , plus TD, TDX and Urban Tracking Dog - having attained all four , all available tracking dog titles .
Blast - what a suitable name that turned out to be just seemed to Blast through it in record time.

Blast is only just 3 years old (d o b May 2009).

Congrats Sue . Love this picture , you look so happy , and Blast , well he seems to have his normal intense bossy-pants look ! Birch-Bark Hill

Blast's and (Mike Clay's) Badger's sister Fancy had a single pup (male) litter on Sept 19 , her first , Sept 19. I already get good feelings about this very young pup. It should be a very interesting experience to see this pup grow and show his potential. He shares his sire with "Nikolas" .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Wow that IS impressive! You must be proud.


----------



## carmspack

Sue , I was going back in time on your blog following the build up to this big new title. I was reminded about the extreme heat , the tempting water holes, the skunk , the coyote , the people walking right on top or across your track and approaching while the dog is tracking - and you said it all when you said "the dog works his heart out" -- that is what is so important . 
Then I go back a little further , sheesh, there is little Kira who has been on the back burner for a while !!! 
I know how much Spook meant to you and I had never read this before -- I have to tell you that was really touching Birch-Bark Hill: Kira Following in Spooks' Footsteps?? . It gave me another view point in the pup I have - Fancy , Blast's sister , has a male pup , mentioned above , who is sired by Kira's and Rudy's (cert narc dog) brother Stan , who is the sire of "Nikolas" . Just can't wait for him to get old enough to start showing his special gifts.


----------



## Shade

That's great!!


----------



## kbella999

Congratulations! That is awesome!:congratulations:


----------



## robinhuerta

HUGE CONGRATS! Best to you Carmen!


----------



## NancyJ

Congrats!


----------



## carmspack

just showing some determined hunt/search - Birch-Bark Hill
Kira , sister to narcotic dog in Ohio , auntie to Nickolas All Things "Dog": POST 1 - Raising the Ideal K9 Partner and the Perfect Companion and very proud to say to York 
born Sept 2012 (1st litter of the year) Line-breeding for the progency of Carmspack Stan and Carmspack Fancy who I mention because he is the result of a breeding that has the littermates of Blast and Kira (Fancy-Blast's sister) (Stan-Kira's brother) . York I am proud to say was bought by Veterans Admin to be trained and certified as a therapy dog for a veteran with PTSD - post traumatic stress . I could not be happier with that .


----------



## Questforfire

What a fantastic achievement! Well done Sue and Blast :happyboogie: :congratulations:

I have read some of Sue's blog too and found it really interesting, I will definitely be going back for a more in-depth read when I have a chance.


----------



## Questforfire

And a very big congratulations and bunch of flowers should also go to the breeder of such a fantastic dog  :congratulations:


----------



## FlyAway

Congratulations! That's a lot of dedication there. 




Nothing wrong with people walking over tracks you are working. The dog knows the difference.


----------

